#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-06
<Marubax> buenas...alguien me puede ayudar
<Marubax> ??
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-07
<SergioMeneses> hi
<darkhole> Buenas noches
<andresmujica> hi
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, andresmujica \o
<darkhole> Acabe de hablar con Diego, ya entra
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ?
<SergioMeneses> donde andaban?
<SergioMeneses> je!
<darkhole> Diego no sabia
<darkhole> Creo que fue un problema mio, no puse notificaciones en el evento, por ende....
<darkhole> Ya arregle eso, ya hay notificaciones
<darkhole> Alguien tiene el celular de alguien mas?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo le dije a emmanuel esta mañana
<SergioMeneses> los demas ya estaban al tanto
<SergioMeneses> igual se mando correo no?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pregunta como vamos con los conference pack?
<IngForigua> jao
<darkhole> Buenas noches!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, \o
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ya ha adelantado algo de lo del campus?
<IngForigua> don SergioMeneses\
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, saludos! como ha estado mi hermano?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, saludos!
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<darkhole> Que mas JoseGutierres !
<JoseGutierrez> bien gracias a DIOS
<darkhole> Bueno, al menos ya hay quorum :)
<IngForigua> bien mi compas
<IngForigua> que bn
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso!... cesar no debe demorar
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no ha llegado nada aparte de los cds
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :S oks!
<IngForigua> veeee y cuando volvimos l lunes
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua JoseGutierrez  vamos armando la orden del día
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  en la última reunión
<darkhole> AdoroUunity :)
<IngForigua> agh ese dia me puse a ver las gallinas que rabo xD
<darkhole> Prueben Alt + Ctrl + Teclado numerico, que bonito omo las ventanas ban a los lados
<andresmujica> IngForigua: si.. igual aquí. solo intervine cuando se toco el tema del horario
 * andresmujica confiesa que no ha usado unity aún
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, mi pc no da para eso!
<darkhole> jeje pa eso esta Unity 2D
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ese es el q tenfo
<darkhole> Bueno, pongamosle orden a esto.
<SergioMeneses> tengo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hagale! tome las riendas
<darkhole> Mmm, bueno, esta bien :)
<darkhole> 1. Definicion Concilio Miembros
<darkhole> 2. Campus Party
<darkhole> 3. Estado Proyectos
<darkhole> Alguien tiene algun aporte adicional?
<IngForigua> no pense en nada para hoy :-/
<andresmujica> nada, esta perfecto el temario
<SergioMeneses> de momento me gusta asi
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> hmmmmm y el reporte de barranquilla que ya me canse de rogarles
<IngForigua> y de cali
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, yo cumpli con avisarles
<IngForigua> del flisol
<IngForigua> agh esa gente eqwuofhwiuoe
<darkhole> 4. Reportes de Eventos pendientes (Barranquilla y Cali)
<darkhole> Algun punto adicional?
<SergioMeneses> por mi parte no
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  no se les manda cd ni material hasta que no manden el reporte.
<andresmujica> esa debe ser la regla
<IngForigua> yo el di a hollman
<darkhole> Bueno, sigamos con el orden
<IngForigua> y un tipo todo berraco solo me mando fotos
<darkhole> Les parece?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<IngForigua> sipo que pena
<darkhole> Bueno si no hay mas temas que discutir, empecemos.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hagale!
<darkhole> A las 21:44 del 6 de Junio
<darkhole> 1. Definicion Concilio Miembros
<andresmujica> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg01409.html
<andresmujica> en ese mensaje esta el resumen de lo que respondieron a la lista.
<andresmujica> personalmente no pienso que debamos desgastarnos con votar si tal persona permanece o no
<andresmujica> por eso se pidio que el que estuviera dispuesto lo dijera de una vez.
<IngForigua> entonces el silecio lo asumimos como un -1?
<andresmujica> en mi humilde opinión, los que dijeron que continuaban deben seguir. de resto salen
<darkhole> Listo, entonces me voy :(
<andresmujica> no entiendo es porque darkhole no respondió?
<darkhole> Bueno, se cuidan!
<darkhole> Nop
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, lol
<darkhole> Estaba reocupado ese mes de MAyo, fue un asco (se pudieron dar cuenta, hoy respondiendo correos de la lista de hace mas de un mes)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, totalmente de acuerdo con usted
 * JoseGutierrez todo empezo con la dificulta para hacer un quorum pues casi nunca se hacia por el horario!!!
<darkhole> En realidad, asi hubiera tenido tiempo.. Creo que no hubiera participado...
<darkhole> No me gusta eso de «Quien quiere quedarse»
<IngForigua> juliancho mas vale tarde que nunca
<IngForigua> me refiero al silecio a la no participacion
<darkhole> Creo que cuando entramos al concilio, asumimos responsabilidades, y no es neesario que alguien empiece un hilo para decir que no  puede colaborar mas.
<IngForigua> en NADA DE NADA
<darkhole> Simplemente lo dice y ya...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eres libre de participar! eres uno de nosotros
<andresmujica> eso mismo darkhole
<andresmujica> para ilustrar este es el resumen
<andresmujica> Diego Forigua:  Se Mantiene.
<andresmujica> Cesar Gomez:  Se Mantiene pero requiere cambio de horario
<andresmujica> Jose Gutierrez:  Se Mantiene
<andresmujica> Daniel Caicedo:  Pone su permanencia a criterio del Concilio, pero requiere
<andresmujica> cambio de horario
<andresmujica> Sergio Meneses:  No sabe si seguir o no
<andresmujica> Andres Mujica:  Se Mantiene
<andresmujica> sepirothem: Pongo mi permanencia a votacion
<darkhole> Sergio Meneses se mantiene, o al menos a eso lo obligo, jajaja
<andresmujica> (que pena sepirothem cual es el nombre de el?? )
<darkhole> Emmanuel
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, andresmujica IngForigua JoseGutierrez frescos! el día q me retire les aviso con tiempo :D para q me hagan la despedida
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Emmanuel Rosales
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  probablemente no estemos para ese entonces
<darkhole> Fresco, yo se que ud se debe retirar en minimo minimo 3 años...
<andresmujica> lol
 * JoseGutierrez SergioMeneses con Guaro se te despide
<SergioMeneses> neeehh ahora me hacen un monumento ? o.0 q paso?¿
<darkhole> Por que tantos rodeos??? Emmanuel y Juan Marquez no han respondido... eso es obvio, y daniel ha tenido falencias, de mi parte, alguiien de Barranquilla se debe ir del concilio, eso no implica que no participe en ubuntuCo. Simplemente que toca de vez en cuando tomar la decicion por otros, y se entienden que hay problemas de tiempo. Pero asi mismo hay responsabilidades que se asumen
<darkhole> (nunca vi tantos horrores ortográficos juntos en una de mis frases)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks!... concuerdo con los de quilla
<andresmujica> darkhole: SergioMeneses pues dejemos los que pusieron se mantiene y listo
<andresmujica> no creen?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua andresmujica JoseGutierrez  sin embargo reconsideremos a Daniel! el pidio el cambio para los lunes! el problema es q no se si supo del cambio
<darkhole> Entonces simple, lo voy a hacer de la forma mas descarada, en este año cual de los dos ha estado mas pendiente de ubuntu Colombia y del concilio ?
<SergioMeneses> apoyo la idea de andresmujica 
<andresmujica> diego forigua
<darkhole> AndresMujica no es por sonar interesado, pero en Barranquilla hay muy buena comunidad solo es falta de tiempo... Y si es bueno que Ubuntu Colombia tenga presencia directa en la Costa Norte
<andresmujica> cesar gomez
<andresmujica> jose gutierrez
<andresmujica> sergio meneses (?)
<andresmujica> darkhole
<andresmujica> darkhole:  buen punto, pero que hacemos? no hay alquien mas con quien podamos contar?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole y el ubucon?
<SergioMeneses> ellos son los q estan coordinando eso
<darkhole> Sip exacto SergioMeneses
<IngForigua> afk 10 min\
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole creo q debemos enviarles un email
<SergioMeneses> y listo
<SergioMeneses> q se comprometan a ayudarnos con el ubucon y listo
<SergioMeneses> no les parece?
<SergioMeneses> hasta q ellos cuadran de nuevo horarios y eso
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  lo que pasa es que el ubucon es mas porque hay intereses comerciales que cualquier otra cosa.  si van a hacer el ubucon que lo hagan
<darkhole> Pues yo dejaria a Emmanuel, y de una vez hoy que Juan Marquez no participe, se que el esta ocupado con cosas de trabaj...
<andresmujica> y de aqui que vaya IngForigua o darkhole -GASTOSPAGOS- a dar conferencia
<darkhole> Entonces, no veo porque no tomar decisiones ya.
<andresmujica> s
<darkhole> Y Emmanuel estaba esperando votacion...
<darkhole> Pues votemos y listo.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, andresmujica JoseGutierrez IngForigua por mi el q  quiera ayudar bienvenido!
<SergioMeneses> arto trabajo hay!
<JoseGutierrez> no hay que limitarse a votar es cuestion mas que todo de colaboracion y participacion voluntaria por decirlo de esta manera el que quiera ayudar que ayude...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eso!
<andresmujica> de acuerdo JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, andresmujica IngForigua JoseGutierrez vamos concluyendo el primer punto
<darkhole> Bueno, entonces, de una vez, Emmanuel sale. Listo. Es quenos complicamos mucho.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso!
<andresmujica> ok de acuerdo
<darkhole> Sale Juan Marquez y Emmanuel. Listo?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, de momeno si!
<SergioMeneses> momento
<darkhole> Andres, haganos el fa ;)
<IngForigua> volvi
<andresmujica> oki
<andresmujica> ya o de una vez
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ambas
<darkhole> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio/+members
<andresmujica> señor moderador
<andresmujica> darkhole
 * SergioMeneses o.0
<andresmujica> puede dar la lista de los miembros oficiales del concilio por favor
<andresmujica> para que quede en el acta
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<darkhole> las personas que quedan en el Concilio son Andres Mujica, Diego Forigua, Sergio Meneses, Julian Alarcon, Jose Gutierres, Daniel Caicedo y Cesar Gomez 
<darkhole> Antes de terminar este punto,.
<darkhole> Estan de acuerdo en seguir las reuniones en este horario?? 9:30 PM Lunes cada 15 dias?
<andresmujica> si +1
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si estoy de acuerdo!
<darkhole> +1
<IngForigua> nope -1
<SergioMeneses> tambien hay q editar la lista de miembros del sitio de locos http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co
<IngForigua> Por lo general me voy a dormir temprano los lunes
<darkhole> Listos los cambios en el wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<darkhole> Pues su general se cambio :) Yo tambien, pero bueno, que se le hace...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, yo igual! tengo clases hasta las 9pm
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua andresmujica JoseGutierrez hablando de eso! tenemos nueva principal en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<SergioMeneses> faltan algunos detalles pero bueno! rindio el festivo
<andresmujica> que pena devolverme, estaba revisando pero daniel caicedo continua???
<darkhole> Sip
<andresmujica> el no habia dicho que decidieramos nosotros?
<darkhole> Entonces decidamos.
<SergioMeneses> yo voto porq continue +1
<andresmujica> lo digo por lo que mencione arriba, para que desgastarnos votando por que permanezcan o no
<andresmujica> si quiere seguir que diga si no que salga. y ya
<andresmujica> sin ataduras, solo compromiso auto generado
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, por eso! el dijo q pasaramos para el lunes! lo q creo q fallo fue avisar a todos
<darkhole> Bueno, yo digo que siga, ha trabajado y en Girardot se noto, aunque Juan y Emmanuel tambien asi lo demostraron...
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<SergioMeneses> pregunto porq tenemos latencia tan alta?
<SergioMeneses> eso hace q nos demoremos demasiado
<darkhole> DejeQue Daniel se quede, les parece?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si!
<SergioMeneses> yo mañana me comunico con el :D
<darkhole> andresmujica SergioMeneses Ingforigua josegutierres ?
<SergioMeneses> +1
<darkhole> Listo, ahora si continuemos con el segundo punto.
<darkhole> 2. campus Party
<andresmujica> me acojo a lo que uds digan
<darkhole> Quienes de uds o personas bastante allegadas al concilio van a ir ??
<darkhole> Yo voy por conferencia, y hollman creo que tambien va por conferencia
<darkhole> Pero en la semana dudo mucho que este...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo voy... 
<darkhole> AndresMujica sumercé va a ir=?? (pregutna graciosa, la respuesta es obvia :) que man tan ocupado )
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo si me paso la semana alla.. aunq paseo un rato
<darkhole> IngForigua ud va cierto?
<andresmujica> hehe 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pase el martes!
<darkhole> JoseGutierres sumercé va a ir?
<andresmujica> espero poder pasar
<darkhole> (venir) ?
<SergioMeneses> el martes o-co se toma el area de software libre
<JoseGutierrez> no que mal estoy laborando
<andresmujica> de k horas a k horas?
<darkhole> Bueno, hay varios que vamos, pero no todos van a estar.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, desde las 4... empieza mi charla y a las 8 creo la de julian
<darkhole> Por la noche, juusto apenas (ojala no salga nada raro en la oficina)
<SergioMeneses> yo redacto en estos dias un correo invitando a los de la comunidad
<darkhole> Bueno, eso les cuento. Creo que de parte de Ubuntu Colombia no va a haber nada mas oficial, sin embargo....
<darkhole> Debemos hacer algo :)
<SergioMeneses> para q nos reunamos despues de la charla de julian
<darkhole> Con Sergio estamos pensando en poner las conferencias en linea, y grabar los videos para publicarlos...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, un ubuntu hour
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<darkhole> Ademas, se me acaba de ocurrir, podemos poner hacer un "Campus Party remoto"
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, y eso como es?
<darkhole> A través de los medios de ubuntu Colombiapues difundir lo que se esta haciendo, preguntar, y aprender...
<darkhole> SI hace alguien una pregunta (por ejemplo que grupos hay de desarrollo de software) ues brindar una informacion jminima..
<IngForigua> Ups estaba cabeceando jejeje
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, super... preguntas por el irc aprovechando el streaming?
<darkhole> O si es el caso, programar charlas en la noche...
<andresmujica> darkhole: eso sería espectacular
<darkhole> Si, claro, eso requiere el esfuerzo de las personas que van a estar todo el dia alla...
<darkhole> (No recuerdo, como conferencista puedo ir el fin de semana y entrar equipo???)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, se podria programar el dia de ubuntu-co 
<IngForigua> adelantado
<darkhole> Que la gente de Ubuntu en Identi.ca y en el planet se den cuenta que hay transmision de Ubuntu Colombia!
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, tiene q registrarlo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, por la difusion es lo de menos!
<IngForigua> Preguntaban de daniel caicedo buen parcero pero que el diga si si o no
<darkhole> Listo, pero si se puede, entonces tal vez el fin de semana los acompañe, espero que cobn equipo nuevo :)
<SergioMeneses> la wiki de nosotros la vio hasta el jono bacon
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> campus si voy
<IngForigua> ya pague
<darkhole> Bueno, en ese caso , hagamos un orden de ideas.
<IngForigua> pa campus ya se pidio conference?
<IngForigua> el correo le puedo ayudar meneses?
<IngForigua> Tienda geek va llevar camisetas del team
<darkhole> Se define un Ubuntu Day (con conferencias y entrevistas de ser posibles (podcast)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, eso!
<IngForigua> darkhole: tacho ya traigo al interesado
<darkhole> Ademas, se transmitiran las conferencias, que plataforma???
<IngForigua> agh esta offile
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, podemos usar pio.la
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos es la camara supongo...
<IngForigua> Julian bohorquez tambien viene a campus el se ofrecio a seguir el podcast
<darkhole> Me gustan las herramientas libres, pero eso de que en el Campus hay la super velocuidad no me locreo cuando fui fue pauperrima
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, puede ser
<IngForigua> lol
<SergioMeneses> pero como vamos a transmitir conferencias podemos solicitar ancho de banda especial
<SergioMeneses> o algun canal dedicado
<SergioMeneses> yo le pregunto a ceroman como nos colabora con eso
<darkhole> Jaja, nahh. eso no existe, y todos los tramites son super aburridos.
<darkhole> Por cierto, Diego tiene el pendon cierto?
<IngForigua> y mas si es de futura networks hehehe
<IngForigua> sipo yo lo tengo
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, me gustaria q tuvieramos ambso la camisa de u-co para la charla
<SergioMeneses> para q nos veamos "uniformados"
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<darkhole> Yo me voy por LiveStream que era la que usaba Mozilla antes de usar transmision por Ogv
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, puede ser una alternativa!
<SergioMeneses> toca mirar bien!
<darkhole> http://air.mozilla.org/
 * SergioMeneses da click
<IngForigua> ahi nos puede colaborar bohoquez
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso!
<darkhole> Y tendremos a la gente de Tienda Geek  colaborando con material.
<IngForigua> sipo tambien czam ya pago tambien
<darkhole> Que mas vamos a hacer como Ubuntu Colombia (tampoco creo que sea conveniente cuadrar tantas cosas, siempre uno se ocupa alla.)
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, con un dia q le dediquemos
<SergioMeneses> hacemos arta presencia
<SergioMeneses> y al final la foto con el pendon
<SergioMeneses> la clasica
<SergioMeneses> :D
<darkhole> Lo mas probablem es que haya un foro de Ley Lleras y otro al finalizar la jornada de Software Libre, ahi estaran nuestros 2 representantes oficiales :)
<IngForigua> que pereza ese tema
 * IngForigua hides
<darkhole> Najja no se esconda
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no hay lio :D
<darkhole> Bueno, organicemos eso, por ahora no quiero meter mas cosas...
<darkhole> Vamos pa la lista a cuadrar...
<darkhole> Siguiente punto
<andresmujica> si mejor
<darkhole> 3. Estado Proyectos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua deberiamos ir montando una wiki del campus desde ya!
<SergioMeneses> algo basico
<SergioMeneses> con la gente q va a ir
<SergioMeneses> y eso
<darkhole> De Imagen no habia un solo miembro, hoy ya hay 2, eso ha sido un problema mio..
<darkhole> Tambien vi el proyecto de Documentacion que maneja Sergio.
<darkhole> Como va Soporte IngForigua ?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: sipo al tioempo que el correo
<IngForigua> changos mal
<IngForigua> no he hecho nada
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no va mal!
<darkhole> Vi unos problemas de la lista de alguien con moderacion que no la queria, creo que eso ya se pudo solucionar segun vi.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si!
<SergioMeneses> el problema es q aveces los mensajes se demoran en ser moderados
<SergioMeneses> y pues eso no es problema en si
<SergioMeneses> es un trabajo voluntario y tenemos demasiados usuarios
<darkhole> Sip, eso lo entiendo,yo tambien he estado ocupado.
<darkhole> Por cierto, les cuento que hoy vi que hay usuarios que no tienen canelada la suscripcion de la lista, pero si tienen desactivado el envio de correo a ellos.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, la pusieron como inactiva
<darkhole> Bueno, toca revisar eso...
<darkhole> Hoy tambien estuve revisando el grupo en identica de Ubuntu Colombia.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, en estos dias le metemos la mano al proyecto de soporte...
<darkhole> Y lo que les comente el otro dia de Picasa Web, ojala lo aprovechemos para campus Party
<darkhole> Bueno, sobre proyectos, tenemos el de la pagina web, que en realidad engloba las herramientas.
<darkhole> Alguien sabe quien nos puede dar acceso de administradores al grupo de ubuntu Colombia en Facebook (yo no tengo cuenta, asi que seria alguien mas)
<darkhole> Si es posible todos los del concilio
 * IngForigua tampoco tiene cuenta
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua JoseGutierrez andresmujica yo andaba pensando en sacar un fanpage oficial
<IngForigua> andresmujica: wake up xD
<SergioMeneses> no se q opinen?
<andresmujica> en facebook?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> ya les paso un link
<andresmujica> pero ya estaba la pagina se acuerdan?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JoseGutierrez IngForigua darkhole  miren
<SergioMeneses> http://www.facebook.com/aerosmith
<SergioMeneses> asi
<SergioMeneses> de hecho no existe ninguno registrado a nuestro nombre
<SergioMeneses> y lo podemos enlazar a nuestra wiki y web ...asi quedamos como el oficial pero de verdad
<andresmujica> http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=6244532521
<darkhole> Si quiere encarguese sumercé
<darkhole> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Colombia/125819417480638
<andresmujica> ahh
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica,  This group is scheduled to be archived
<andresmujica> son diferentes
<andresmujica> una es un grupo y la otra es la pagina
<andresmujica> yap
<darkhole> Que diferencia hay entre una pagina y una Fan page?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no se
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<andresmujica> creo k son lo mismo... no??
<darkhole> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521 y http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Colombia/125819417480638
<SergioMeneses> las paginas son para empresas organizaciones y famosos
<darkhole> De quien es la segunda?
<SergioMeneses> la segunda ni idea
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole toca contactarlos
<darkhole> Y como se contacta??
<andresmujica> no encuentro quien la creo..
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, yo le escribi en el muro del fan page
<IngForigua> una pregunta se puede asociar el identica al grupo de face?
<andresmujica> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/ubuntu-co/24428334930
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esa es mas completa
<SergioMeneses> y veo artos conocidos q "like"
<darkhole> Creo que ya entendi, una persona puede crear varias paginas aunque tengan el mismo nombre
<darkhole> Porque acabe de crear una, jeje
<darkhole> Ya la borro
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jeje
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en ambas no psotean nada desde hace tiempo
<darkhole> Listo, ya borre la pagina :)
<SergioMeneses> tenemos hasta una app http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=25465573413 
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<darkhole> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7693499743
<darkhole> Si, la app la desarrollo Jhosman, a el lo conozco
<darkhole> Era uestro anterior Webmaster
<darkhole> Hay una hasta del Ubucon! Tiempos aquellso
<SergioMeneses> jeje
 * SergioMeneses descargo la podcats de esa vez!
<darkhole> Bueno, en ese caso, SergioMeneses le toco arreglar esa vaina en Facebook con la ayuda de JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, q chicharron! pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> por lo q uso el fb xD
<JoseGutierrez> bueno pero facebook si permite crear varias paginas con el mismo nombre??? me suena raro pero esa es la realidad
<darkhole> Tiene como tarea pesada unir dos grupos, uno de 600 personas y otro de 500
<darkhole> Y crear una pagina oficial.
<darkhole> JAJA, que tarea tan pesada, tiene 3 dias...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, titanica esa labor!
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<andresmujica> duro
<darkhole> Para al menos ponerse en contacto no se asuste
<SergioMeneses> aaa su merced!
<darkhole> Bueno, creo que ya terminamos este punto.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, miercoles me asusto
<darkhole> 4. Informes de eventos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, faltan los del flisol de quilla
<SergioMeneses> y el de cali
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, q paso con el reporte de Cali?
<SergioMeneses> no fuiste al flisol?
<darkhole> Bien, con barranquilla sobn Emmanuel y Juan, cierto?
<darkhole> Y con Cali quien es el contacto?
<JoseGutierrez> bueno muchachos haber les cuento
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si en quilla... y JoseGutierrez  es en cali
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad pido disculpa de ante mano, yo creo que le comente algo a cesar gomez
<IngForigua> en cuanto a reportes
<IngForigua> alguien puede juztificar el texto y correjir ortografia
<JoseGutierrez> resulta que el dia del flisol me toco que salir en horas de la madrugada
<JoseGutierrez> a la ciudad de tulua por inconvenientes familiares pues mi abuela se encontraba muy grave
<darkhole> Fresco, entendemos, ahora, pongamosle fecha, viernes 10 de Junio el informe esta listo ?
<JoseGutierrez> de salud y por eso la verdad no pude estar presente en el flisol : (
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, huy hermano! fresco
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, pero puede armar uno de los temas de las charlas, la organizacion y algunas fotos?
<darkhole> Que gracioso, conozco a uno de los admins del otro grupo de Facebook...
<JoseGutierrez> bueno me voy a colocar en contacto con el organizador del evento haber si logro gestionar el material fotografico
<andresmujica> si esas fotos son valiosas
<JoseGutierrez> y recopilar un poco de los temas que fueron tratados
<darkhole> Bueno, entonces, quien se encarga de a. Enviar Correo notificando a las personas que ya no estan en el concilio, b. Recordar envio de informe y fotos (aunque creo que ya enviaron las fotos)  a las personas de barranqulla ?
<andresmujica> y se pueden poner lo del grupo de piasa
<darkhole> AndresMujica esta muy ocupado o le hace a ese correo
<andresmujica> here o/
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, contacte al de grupo de fb q ud conoce!
<SergioMeneses> es mejor un conocido
<SergioMeneses> el resto lo tramitamos
<darkhole> Al parecer no se pueden fusionar
<darkhole> http://getsatisfaction.com/facebook/topics/how_can_i_merge_groups_into_one_official_company_group_whether_the_group_owners_are_willing_or_not
<darkhole> Maldito Facebook
<darkhole> bueno, supongo que tendremos que guerrearla, jeje, frescos yo hablo con uno de los admins
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, porq no hacemos lo siguiente
<darkhole> Aunque tal vez me cueste la entrada a Facebook :( (de nuevo)
<SergioMeneses> montemos un page propio! y le damos publicidad
<SergioMeneses> eso se llena en un momento
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> y enlazamo el page con la cuenta de identi.ca o de twitter del team
<darkhole> Pues yuo hablo de los grupos, lo del page no me trasnocha, tal vez esta reunion si me trasnocha...
<darkhole> Bueno, entonces, como se pueden ver los administradores de una Pagina ?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, pero un grupo y un fanpage es similar
<darkhole> Si?¿??
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, no se puede
<darkhole> Yo estoy perdido con eso...
<darkhole> Igual si es el caso, nosotros ya tenemos un grupo.
<darkhole> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6244532521
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, la diferencia radica en q un fanpage no tiene chat incorporado
<darkhole> Vea los admins
<darkhole> Creo que hace poco se puede convertir de una cosa a la otra, cierto??
 * SergioMeneses da click
<SergioMeneses> oe el luis lopez y hollman
<SergioMeneses> jairo serrano
<SergioMeneses> y el magic
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ni idea
<SergioMeneses> pero podemos pedir permisos sobre ese grupo
<SergioMeneses> y remodelarlo
<SergioMeneses> ademas tiene 530 miembros
<SergioMeneses> una cifra nada despreciable
<andresmujica> hagamos lo siguient
<andresmujica> porque no sacamos la lista de los sitios en limpio
<andresmujica> y los enviamos a la lista
<andresmujica> como para saber
<andresmujica> y asi definimos como manejarlo
<andresmujica> pork por ahi estaba viendo uno con 630 usuarios mas o menos
<andresmujica> 673
<darkhole> Sim, ese es un grupo alterno
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, darkhole con uno q apadrinemos es suficiente! luego contactamos al otro
<SergioMeneses> porq ya tenemos el nuestro
<darkhole> Bueno, creo que no siendo mas terminamos la reunion. Temas pendientes, Enviar correos de notificacion de miembros del concilio y de informe de flisol, cuadrar fan page o lo que sea de Facebook
<darkhole> Y cuadrar wiki para organizar campus party
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, perfecto!
<darkhole> Listo, entonces Sergio encarguese de hablar con Fabian y Hollman y Luis, no creo que haya problema, es mas no veo la necesidad de que ellos pierdan el derecho a ser admins del grupo/fan page o lo que se
<darkhole> a
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esta semana empezamos con la wiki del campus
<SergioMeneses> claro claro darkhole 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<darkhole> Terminamos entonces la reunion a las 22:59 del 6 de Junio del 2011
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañero buena noche! darkhole andresmujica JoseGutierrez IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> muy productiva la meeting de hoy...
<SergioMeneses> aunq sigo insistiendo en la latencia
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<JoseGutierrez> Feliz noches para todos, ya son las 11 de la noche los dejo muchachos me cogio el sueño bye....
<IngForigua> vale chaos
<IngForigua> estaba cabeciendo
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, andresmujica hay puse las redes sociales en la wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<SergioMeneses> se me habia pasado
<andresmujica> super
<SergioMeneses> cuando concretemos lo de fb la ponemos
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, andresmujica quienes tienen permiso para administrar la pagina del team?
<darkhole> Mmm no recuerdo, si quiere preguntele a nuestro Webmaster
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, je! oks...
<llYankll> hola amigos
<llYankll> muchachos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-08
<Frealgagu> Si buenas
<Frealgagu> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-09
<Guest75971> hola
<Guest75971> muy buenas tardes
<Guest75971> alguien me podria ayudar
<Guest75971> buen dia
<Guest75971> carlos
<Guest75971> i nedd help
<Guest75971> I need help
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-11
<juan__> hola
<juan__> hay alguien
<pedroA> Buenas?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-06-12
<rdpp> buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-09
<saarva200> Buenas tardws
<saarva200> Necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-06-10
<gonedcc> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-06-06
<BartOC3> Hola buenas Noches ofprieto SergioMeneses ubuntu-co-bot
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ubuntu-co-bot es un bot
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co-bot, hi
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<Linaporras> Buenas noches :)
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> Buenas BartOC3 Linaporras ofprieto SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches JHOSMAN
<BartOC3> Bueno entonces que empezamos ?
<JHOSMAN> Esta noche los acompañp desde mi android
<JHOSMAN> ya que no estoy en casa por si aglgo me cuelgo en los temas
<JHOSMAN> no puedo moderar hoy
<JHOSMAN> sin saber a que hora llego
<BartOC3> Linaporras, esta ?
<Linaporras> yes
<BartOC3> Bueno entonces podemos empezar..!
<BartOC3> Yo modero..agenda de la reunion: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/607/detail/
<Linaporras> el 1er tema es tuyo
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches Aleja BartOC3 elrond fermanlive freddyrh JHOSMAN joker_ Linaporras ofprieto SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> Server UrbanTerror: Bueno el serve se bajo para hacer una actualizacion..!
<BartOC3> hablando con la gente de UrbanTerror Colombia quedamos en bajar la version del server a 4.1
<BartOC3> ya que es la mas jugabada... ellos van a ayudar con la configuracion.. del server...
<JHOSMAN> no se dio aviso de la baja por la lista ni nada
<BartOC3> y ademas van a poner publcidad de UbuntuColombia en el sitio de UrbanTerror
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN, no se aviso eso fue una decision que tomamos entre la comunidad de UrbanTerror y mi persona... que era mejor bajarlo porque nadie estaba jugando
<JHOSMAN> supongo que se debió haber avisado
<freddyrh> buenas noches a tod@s, como siempre que puedo aquí en calidad de buho
<JHOSMAN> varios me han preguntato y yo npoi
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN, nadien pregunto por eso no envie.. porque no preguntaron por la lista...
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pues ud dice: eso lo manejan los del proyecto ;)
<BartOC3> esa pregunta la deberon hacer por la lista o por cualquier medio..
<JHOSMAN> entiendo, entonces pasos a seguir para la migraciooon
<BartOC3> Si correcto JHOSMAN
<BartOC3> alguna otra pregunta al respecto..!!
<JHOSMAN> na
<ofprieto> Muy buenas noces holas hoy llegue primerito :D (forever alone)
<Linaporras> nop...
<BrayanBautista> no
<BartOC3> UbuConLA,  se realizo nuevamente una reunion de organizacion y ya se han adelanto varios puntos el amigo SergioMeneses ya compartio las notas de la ultima reunion...
<ofprieto> hola freddyrh  o freddy_ buenas noches cual de los dos es del proyecto podcast?
<Linaporras> si vi, espeor asistir a la próxima renion
<BartOC3> El 08 de Junio a las 02:00pm por este mismo medio vamos hacer una reunion que se translada via hangout
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<Linaporras> ya la tengo agendada, espero poder asistir, no creo que tenga hangout
<Linaporras> solo irc....
<Linaporras> :)
<BartOC3> tienen alguna duda o pregunta acerca de UbuConLA ?
<freddyrh> yo soy el del podcast, mañana espero dejar lista la producción de la cuña para mandarla el viernes
<ofprieto> ummm lei un poco y e visto su video BartOC3
<ofprieto> pero me genera la duda que mas falta para este tema o ya es confirmado que ubuconLA 2014 es en colombia?
<SergioMeneses> bueno de la ubucon lo importante es que tenemos muchas cosas adelantas pero aun falta por confirmar varias cosas para publicarlas como oficiales, pero vamos por un muy buen camino :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> me alegro
<BrayanBautista> super
<BartOC3> ofprieto,  si ya es confirmado que es en Colombia.. en el 2014
<Linaporras> +1
<ofprieto> wiiii juepucha a ahorrar :S +1000
<BartOC3> Empezaremos con el Video Publicitario del Evento el ultima dia de UbuConLA 2013
<BrayanBautista> pero ahorrar diario porque nos vamos pa la costa
<Linaporras> si y nos toca comprar los pasajes temprano :p
<BartOC3> alguna otra pregunta o duda acerca de UbuConLA ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, enviar email a la lista de la ubucon diciendo que ya tenemos disponible el video
<ofprieto> siendo confirmada la sede SergioMeneses y BartOC3  que temas son los mas complicados de armar
<ofprieto> y en que se debe empezar a trabajar desde ahora?¡¿
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses,  anotado!!
<BartOC3> ofprieto, por eso estamos desde ya empezando con la organizacion y tenemos muchas cosas adelantadas como la sede del evento confirmada..!!
<BartOC3> ahora el punto importante es el patrocinio para el evento.. el tema clave ...
<ofprieto> ufffff mas o menos cuanto de patrocinio $$
<BartOC3> y para eso estamos preparando una buena propuestas para las empresas... desde certificados de donacion
<Linaporras> +1
<BrayanBautista> +1
<BartOC3> Bueno adelanto algo ya podemos contar con certificados de donaciones para las empresas que decidan apoyar el evento.
<SergioMeneses> lo importante es que tambien vamos a tener patrocinio de Canonical, eso nos dara un plus
<BrayanBautista> claro una ventaja muy grande
<BartOC3> +1 SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> =)
<ofprieto> huy excelente SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> en las reuniones de UbuConLA tratamos estos temas por eso es importante asistir!!
<Linaporras> espeor este sábado no fallar !
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea... q con tiempo salga todo mas barato para los asistentes
<Fernando_Giraldo> excelente
<freddyrh> :)
<BartOC3> Bueno sigamos, Protocologo de Bienvenida Para Los Nuevos Usuarios ‒ LinaPorras
<Linaporras> con el fin de fomentar la asistencia, es necesario invtar universidades y demás, no les parece?
<Linaporras> frente a es epunto, ando tratando de contactar a Cobric para grabarlo
<Linaporras> si no aparece pronto... me busco una cámara y lo hago solita... ya lleva es epunto mucho tiempo ahi..
<BartOC3> perfecto Linaporras
<BrayanBautista> +1
<BartOC3> Linaporras,  lo bueno es que contamos con el apoyo de dos universidades para el evento.. y ellas van a expedir cartas de invitacion..
<Fernando_Giraldo> es lo mejor Linaporras
<JHOSMAN> A este punto hay q adicionale que ya se cambio el "manual" par alos nuevos miembros, se espera el numero aumente y hay q incentivar las suscripciones como miembros https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros/CodigoDeConducta
<ofprieto> +1 jhosman
<Linaporras> oks
<Fernando_Giraldo> ese aplicativo fue un gran descubrimiento JHOSMAN
<anuvix> cuando haran flisol bucaramanga
<BartOC3> si +1 JHOSMAN
<BartOC3> yo voy aprovechar que voy a estar en SantaMarta este fin de semana en el MagoFest  con varias charlas... y aprovechar para incentivar a la gente que ingrese a la comunidad..
<JHOSMAN> ahora hay q revisar la lista de los q ya no tienen membresia e invitarlso
<JHOSMAN> eso esta en lp
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso
<BartOC3> perfecto JHOSMAN
<BartOC3> siguiente punyo...
<BartOC3> Pagina Web http://ubuntu-co.com/
<BartOC3> AndresMujica quedo en averigurar esto: Se determino hablar con canonical para lo del hosting o sino se toma la decicion de migrar a los espacios postulados
<ofprieto> ese punto cual es el problema el hosting?
<BartOC3> si ofprieto
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: que dia q fui a trabajar con AndresMujica vvimos el tema y si es posible q canonical nos de host
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si hacen una propuesta no veo el porque no
<JHOSMAN> pero la tarea le qedo an Andres
<SergioMeneses> jaja oka
<JHOSMAN> segun esa URL es viable hay varios locos q estan alojados ahi con .org
<ofprieto> humm yo queria comentar algo sobre este tema de pagina web de u-co y es que hace algun tiempo siento la pagina recargada de informacion
<freddyrh> una cosa que a mí se me olvidó sugerir sobre el tema del hosting porque hubo varios oferentes
<freddyrh> y no sería factible usar esos hosting como CDN para evitar las caídas reportadas en alguna reunión anterior?
<JHOSMAN> freddyrh: creo q la plataforma no lo permite
<JHOSMAN> y veo mucho mas viable pedir host a canmonial
<JHOSMAN> canonical*
 * JHOSMAN este teclado de mi cel :P
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si es una idea factible
<SergioMeneses> pero toca hablar mucho con lso sysadmins
<SergioMeneses> aparte de eso no le veo nada especial
<JHOSMAN> solo que evitariamos caidas como ha pasado por los spiders de fb y g+
<BartOC3> Bueno entonces de ese punto de hablar con canonical se encarga JHOSMAN con andres
<BartOC3> ?
<JHOSMAN> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN, tienes estadisticas del sitio de UbuntuCo ?
<JHOSMAN> no eso lo tiene jag2kn pero no esta
<BartOC3> Bueno queda pendiente ese punto para ver las estadisticas.. del sitio..
<BartOC3> Siguiente Punto, Proyecto PodCast  bueno aqui le doy la palabra al amigo freddyrh
<BartOC3> freddyrh,  es que el que anda muy interesado en el proyecto ya nos reunimos esta semana via Hangout y SergioMeneses  compartio las notas de las reunion..
<julianarmando> Yo estoy pendiente para ese punto jejeje!
<freddyrh> sip... tenemos pendiente por conseguirnos los episodios de las temporadas anteriores para poder ver quién se le mide a reactivarlo con este servidor
<BartOC3> julianarmando,  no lo habia visto que pena...
<BartOC3> freddyrh,  aqui llego julianarmando  que tambien esta interesado en este punto...
<ofprieto> ok julianarmando yo tambien he participado sobre este tema, cual quier cosa por lista lo estamos tratando... y freddyrh ya existe algun demo ?
<freddyrh> nop
<freddyrh> espero tenerlo listo mañana en la noche
<BartOC3> sino estoy mal SergioMeneses  quedo en bsucar algunos videos..
<freddyrh> o el viernes en AM
<julianarmando> Por mi lado, si el proyecto recobra vida y estabilidad, podemos estarlos retransmitiendo en www.radio3hp.com para darle mas difusion al asunto y empezar con fuerza
<SergioMeneses> ando buscando los keys del antiguo sitio aun.... ya contacte al antiguo administrador
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, ++
<freddyrh> la idea de la radio es genial, incluso buscar otras radios online que les interese y nos permitan enviarles los programas para ampliar la difusión
<SergioMeneses> freddyrh, la de radio-ve
<SergioMeneses> ellos fijo nos ayudan ;)
<Jlcmux> Y van a Pautar?
<julianarmando> y quien puede consegir los podcast pasados, o que es lo que necesitan?
<BartOC3> freddyrh,  los amigos de Ubuntu -Ve tiene una radio muy buena y quieren el apoyo de nosotros hace tiempo el director de la radio realizo una invitacion para que UCo apoye a la radio
<BartOC3> si quieres  podemos realizar una reunion con el y reactivar eso
<freddyrh> claro que sí
<freddyrh> siendo más ambiciosos
<freddyrh> me refería a buscar radios que no sean tecnológicas
<Jlcmux> En la Mega... xD
<SergioMeneses> pues la verdad se queria reactivar el antiguo blog pero si quienren montar algo nuevo no hay problema
<freddyrh> como est
<freddyrh> esta http://www.bancadelparque.com/
<freddyrh> pero bueno... voy a aterrizar un poco y a preguntar
<freddyrh> cuándo coordinamos la próxima reunión?
<BartOC3> yo puedo despues de 6pm de lunes a viernes..
<freddyrh> Y si la reactivación es viable con facilidad pues hacerle... por otro lado, ofprieto había sugerido usar SoundCloud
<freddyrh> el cual es muy bueno
<freddyrh> pero pienso que el ejemplo empieza por casa y podemos usarlo paralelamente junto con audio en oggvorbis o flac
<ofprieto> huyy freddyrh  eso no lo conozco pere anoto y busco :D
<freddyrh> jajaja todo bn... son los formatos libres de audio mas conocidos hasta el momento, ya que recordemos que SoundCloud está basado en flash... en fin... si les parece, nos reuniríamos el próximo jueves 13 en la noche haciendo hangout?
<bartoc> Perdon mi vecino apagado el Internet..xd
<Linaporras> ajajja
<bartoc> Linaporras,  como quedo el punto de podcast..
<Linaporras> ps iban ene el tema de que lo hicieran con formatos libres...
<Linaporras> y que van a ahcer un hangout para avanzar en el tema...
<freddyrh> no quisiera extenderles más la reunión de concilio, entonces sugiero que concretemos reunión para profundizar en los temas de implementación
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<ofprieto> +1 yo apoyo la reunion el jueves
<bartoc> + freddyrh  convoque la reunion via Lista correo y sale..
<ofprieto> y quedo atento a temas por lista de ser posible envio algo esta semana
<freddyrh> ok perfecto
<bartoc> Perfecto entonces quedamos asi freddyrh  enviara correo por la lista para concretar proyecto podcast
<freddyrh> perfecto, yo genero esa convocatoria y evaluamos temas para tratar en el primer capitulo
<freddyrh> ok
<bartoc> Bueno alguna otro tema que se quiera tratar..  Fernando_Giraldo freddyrh JHOSMAN julianarmando  Linaporras ofprieto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bartoc, no por mi
<Fernando_Giraldo> no
<JHOSMAN> no
<JHOSMAN> se acabo?
<Fernando_Giraldo> tiempo record
<bartoc> Si JHOSMAN  ya se acabaron todos los punto ya que AndresMujica no esta
<JHOSMAN> Nuevo record! :D
<ofprieto> jejjeje
<Jlcmux> Pues bueeeeeno...
<Jlcmux> Momento incomodo....
<Jlcmux> xDD
<freddyrh> nop
<Linaporras> bueno ps ya que insisten
<Linaporras> entonces dejemos asi
<Linaporras> jejej
<bartoc> SergioMeneses,  quieren que enviemos el video de UbuConLA 2014 ya.. xd
<JHOSMAN> :)
<freddyrh> gracias por aventarme en reunión de concilio xD
<Linaporras> la proxima toca hablar del software freedom day
<SergioMeneses> bartoc, no no... aun no jeje
<ofprieto> huy si lina ese tema hay que agendarlo !!!
<Fernando_Giraldo> de cpco6
<Jlcmux> Linaporras, Ese cuando es que es...
<Jlcmux> Si  CPCO6
<Jlcmux> Vienen a Medellín?
<bartoc> Jlcmux,  yo si voy para CPC y ahora en Julio para el Barcamp
<Jlcmux> mm Pues nos veremos en los dos entonces
<Jlcmux> Yo tambien voy.
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<Jlcmux> Fernando_Giraldo, Acuerdese que yo nos inscribi para el Barcamp
<Jlcmux> Para preparar alguna cosa jaja
<bartoc> Si ya que me inviitaron y me pagaron todo toca ir..xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> asi si
<Jlcmux> bartoc, tan sufrido
<ofprieto> bueno muy buenas noches a todos que descansen
<Linaporras> barcamp cuándo?
<ofprieto> chao Linaporras ^^
<Linaporras> eso es como en septimebre
<bartoc> BarcampMedellin es en Julio Linaporras
<Fernando_Giraldo> hasta luego
<Fernando_Giraldo> feliz noche
<Linaporras> :ooooo
<Linaporras> y vamos a ir todos o q bart?
<Jlcmux> Lina como se auto apunta
<JHOSMAN> bueno supongo que yo sigo aqui a ver a q hora llego a as
<JHOSMAN> casa
<Jlcmux> Como dijo mi padre
<Jlcmux> Los abandono
<freddyrh> bueno señores y señoras, un gusto compartir hoy. que duerman
<Jlcmux> Feliz noche..
<Linaporras> xiao
<Linaporras> claro  q me autoapunto entonce.s..
<Linaporras> !
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-06-08
<linaporras> Hay alguien aqui
<linaporras> ?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-06-03
<Ubuntero|54837> buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|54837> me gustaria saber si alguien sabe, si existe algun certificado, por usar ubuntu en la empresa
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-06-05
<ofprieto> hola CarlosNeyPastor  burnas noches
<ofprieto> esto se desconecta
<andresmujicaz> o/
<ofprieto> holas andresmujicaz
<julianarmando> Buenas noches
<andresmujicaz> hola ofprieto julianarmando
<ofprieto> bu3na noche julianarmando
<ofprieto> andres ud va a la ubuconla?
<ofprieto> andres ud va a la ubuconla?
<ofprieto> por otra p̀arte no volvi a ver mensajes de log de reuniones no han habido?
<ofprieto> yummm
<julianarmando> hoy al parecer tampoco habra reunion
<ofprieto> perdon hubo problemas de conexion :D
<ofprieto> andresmujicaz:  estas?
<andresmujicaz> HOLA ofprieto
<andresmujicaz> sip...
<andresmujicaz> en teoria voy a ir
<andresmujicaz> pero no he comprado pasajes
<andresmujicaz> :/
<ofprieto> estoy igual andresmujicaz
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-06-04
<Ubuntero|81925> buenos dias. Alguien sabe quien o donde consigue stikers de ubuntu para un portatil?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2016-06-06
<oscarprieto> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2016-06-07
<OscarPrieto> buenas
<OscarPrieto> huy aca se ven sus ip publicas :o
<OscarPrieto> ambos son ETB @Fori
<Fori> mk casquele esta mi maquina directa
<Fori> >:o
<jcqr123> buenas noches
<Braybaut> Buenas noches jcqr123 OscarPrieto Fori
<OscarPrieto> con el buenas noches
<OscarPrieto> ya extrañaba esta salita! ;D
<OscarPrieto> all cry
<OscarPrieto> hola SergioMeneses bienvenido
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches señores
<jcqr123> meetingology: ola ke ase
<meetingology> jcqr123: Error: "ola" is not a valid command.
<Braybaut> lol
<jcqr123> :v
<OscarPrieto> Puedo iniciar o jcqr123 tiene el chair ?, por que eso se acordo en la ultima reu y no lo hizo
<OscarPrieto> jcqr123: en buena vibra ;D
<jcqr123> hagale
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: hagale
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<OscarPrieto> vale temas del dia; Paticipacion Flisol 2016, correo a la lista sobre sitio web, reaprobacion loco team,talleres U-Co,Sitio Web U-co
<jcqr123> por ahora pienso nos deberiamos enfocar en la reaprobacion y sitio web
<Braybaut> para cuando tenemos la reaprobación ?
<SergioMeneses> empecemos por el principio
<SergioMeneses> y vamos trabajando
<Braybaut> oka
<OscarPrieto> no comprendi Braybaut SergioMeneses vamos con el orden de la agenda?
<Braybaut> OscarPrieto, SI
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: si
<SergioMeneses> :)
<OscarPrieto> vale enotonces Participacion Flisol 2016, sin duda hace falta una cabeza que organize el evento, yo estoy en el chat de flisol y no se ha visto nada de movimiento.
<OscarPrieto> lo que quiere decir que anda algo complicado ese flisol este año.
<Braybaut> OscarPrieto, el evento se aplazo se va a organizar en la autonoma, yo creo que jcqr123 nos puede dar mas info de como va ese tema
<Braybaut> yo creo que flisol este año RIP y debemos pensar en otros eventos como SFD
<jcqr123> se va a hacer pero en periodo academico
<SergioMeneses> Una pregunta señores eso es solo para el flisol bogota , cierto?
<jcqr123> si
<OscarPrieto> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> ok... pues uds q son los q viven y ven el dia a dia alla sabran como proceder
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> esta lento el intercambio de mensajes o tengo lag?
<SergioMeneses> :o
<OscarPrieto> yo como siempre ando es pendiente de cuando soliciten el apoyo, por trabajo y demas proyectos no puedo estar de lleno en el flisol (desgraciadamente)
<OscarPrieto> jajaja se lo dije siga usando MAC
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: no es el mac, es q andan callados ome, hay q mover as la conversacion
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto al evento, pues lastima q eso llegue a este fin
<SergioMeneses> pero hay q seguir
<OscarPrieto> tal vez sea una meta 2017 participar en la organizacion de dicho evento, como saben yo pienso aun estar en Stan y si es posible charla's
<SergioMeneses> es mejor apoyar la causa pero buscando apoyos de otras comunidades
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: organizar el flisol bogota solo uco?
<Braybaut> no SergioMeneses
<OscarPrieto> jcqr123: Braybaut Fori atentos reunion que no se de dos horas, yo ya tengo una hora aca ;D
<Braybaut> que UCO sea una comunidad que apoya la organización del flisol
<Braybaut> OscarPrieto, yo estoy atento, mas bien atento ud.
<jcqr123> si ser apoyo
<OscarPrieto> SergioMeneses: no como comunidad de apoyo +1 Braybaut me robo las palabras se tenia que llamar brayan
<jcqr123> yo los estoy leyendo
<Braybaut> OscarPrieto, porfavor no generar spam, gracias
<Braybaut> Bueno en el tema del flisol, esperar que los que lo estan organizando concreten la fecha, ya despues de eso, UCO participara con stand y charlas como siempre ha pasado
<Fori> lo siento no tengo cabeza
<OscarPrieto> bueno la con clusion para ese tema es flisol 2016 es esperar que abran espacio para stand ,charlas y apoyos?
<Fori> uds saben que me pueden delegar cuelquier tarea me avisan ;)
<Fori> me siento en stand
<Fori> les llevo jugo
<Fori> los hago reir
<SergioMeneses> pues por mi esta bien... uds q son los q viven alla y saben como podemos colaborar de la mejor manera pues ideen un plan de que hacer el año entrante :)
<Braybaut> Perfecto
<Braybaut> Conclusión: Esperar que el evento madure y despues UCO participa con stand y charlas
<OscarPrieto> listo lo voy a colocar en notas
<OscarPrieto> TEMA2: Correo lista sobre sitio web
<OscarPrieto> esto se mezcla con sitio web.
<Fori> hola necesitamos meterle mano a las redes sociales estan los banners de sfd aun
<SergioMeneses> Braybaut: yo creo q el evento lo deben preparar desde ya
<Fori> =-O
<OscarPrieto> yo me puedo comprometer en crear un banner
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, hay un comite organizador, en mi caso no apoyare la organización del evento
<SergioMeneses> bueno lo de sitio web
<SergioMeneses> ese tema es mio
<SergioMeneses> aun ando esperando las revisiones de uds :/
<SergioMeneses> por eso no he actualizado el LP
<SergioMeneses> .... eso para cuando estaria señores?
<SergioMeneses> necesito saber si aprueban todo el diseño para seguir
<SergioMeneses> una vez este aprobado el diseño , se necesita crear pues el primer contenido oficial del sitio
<SergioMeneses> pense q la noticia inagural seria del flisol
<OscarPrieto> SergioMeneses: yo di mi aprobacion desde el dia que nos vimos con Braybaut en su apartamento, y solicite usuarios y claves para ver pero si vi fue la necesidad de publicarlo y quitar ya el modo mantenimiento
<SergioMeneses> pero pues....
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: ese dia trabajamos pero le faltaba muchisimo
<SergioMeneses> con Braybaut se hicieron un poco de mejoras
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, tenemos que avanzar sin el backup,
<SergioMeneses> por eso andaba o ando tan insistido por Telegram
<Braybaut> no podemos depender de eso
<OscarPrieto> SergioMeneses: si pero yo dije que de una
<Braybaut> OscarPrieto, no es solo su opinion
<jcqr123> eso lo habiamos hablado asi que trabajar sin migrar
<OscarPrieto> hablo por mi voto Braybaut
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: si pero es q asi tampoco son las cosas... la idea es q todos los revisen y me den la opnion si hay cosas q mejorar o q se peudan ver mejor antes de lanzarlo
<SergioMeneses> :)
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, hagamos una cosa, concretemos fecha ya de lanzamiento y en lo que falte trabajemosle a lo que falta, en el diseño no falta mucho pero si es necesario generar uno que otro contenido aparte del backup
<SergioMeneses> y pues se deja todo el codigo en LP como repositorio
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, +1
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<Braybaut> muy de acuerdo
<OscarPrieto> +1
<Fori> SergioMeneses: que revision necesita?
<Fori> SergioMeneses: como reviso el sitio
<SergioMeneses> Pues aprovechemos q se viene la UbuconLA y generamos el contenido inagural con eso, les parece?
<Fori> donde estan las credenciales?
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, una buena idea, ya que no se pudo con el post inicial del flisol
<SergioMeneses> entonces la fecha de lanzamiento podria ser dentro de un mes? Julio 7 .... teniendo en cuenta q la ubucon es en Agosto7
<Braybaut> Un poco lejos pero creo que es conveniente
<Braybaut> +1 (7 de julio)
<SergioMeneses> Braybaut: no tan lejos.... mire q llevamos un monton de tiempo tratando de reunirnos
<SergioMeneses> es mejor q sobre tiempo a q quedemos mal con la fecha
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<Braybaut> si total, de acuerdo
<jcqr123> por hay unos 15 dias
<OscarPrieto> que fecha seria buena?
<OscarPrieto> 27 de junio?
<SergioMeneses> 27 de junio para q?
<OscarPrieto> SergioMeneses: apertura de sitio no?
<SergioMeneses> no... el 7 de Julio
<Braybaut> el 7 de julio me parece bien
<Braybaut> mejor que sobre y no que falte
<Braybaut> y que se pueda trabajar sin afanes
<SergioMeneses> pues tenemos q lanzarlo por redes sociales y todo... ademas como menciona Fori hay q actualizar las redes sociales... eso es mas trabajo extra
<jcqr123> lo de redes sociales es lo de menos entre todos loe hacemso
<OscarPrieto> SergioMeneses: Braybaut yo solo opino que este tema esta muy retrasado
<OscarPrieto> y estan colocando un mes mas de tiempo que me parece procastinar mas el tema
<Braybaut> OscarPrieto, exacto muy de acuerdo, por eso mismo decimos que con 7 de julio para lanzamiento esta bien
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: si eso se dijo... q todos ayudaban y mire donde estamos
<SergioMeneses> :(
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, colaborenos con algo por favor
<Braybaut> un checklist en evernote de lo que falta
<Braybaut> para la web
<Braybaut> y eso lo vamos trabajando en las semanas antes del 7 de julio
<SergioMeneses> podemos hacer el checklist en LP directamente
<SergioMeneses> pues para q sea mas publico
<SergioMeneses> y cualquiera de uco lo podria revisar
<OscarPrieto> si SergioMeneses diganos concretamente asignando tareas y le vamos haciendo o porlomenos de mi parte.
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, esoo, se me olvidaaba que se puede hacer en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: Fori jcqr123 Braybaut lo q si me preocupa es las redes sociales, no se si alguno de uds le ha metido mano a eso pero estan algo caidas... hay q mirar como moverlas sin tanto spam
<jcqr123> yo he visto que fori publica cositas
<SergioMeneses> jcqr123: +1
<SergioMeneses> si pero para no olvidar eso
<SergioMeneses> en facebook si he visto participando mucho a Jhosman en cosas de soporte
<SergioMeneses> +1 al chino por eso
<Braybaut> Si
<Braybaut> jhosman +1
<SergioMeneses> aunque algunas veces sale con unas vainas jajajajaja pero bueno asi es él xD
<jcqr123> haahahaha si pa que el chino vive pendiente de eso
<OscarPrieto> conclusion sitio web?
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces en este tema, yo armo el checklist y lo vamos camellando en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> pero si necesito q entren y revisen el diseño
<SergioMeneses> y propongan cosas
<SergioMeneses> si quieren
<OscarPrieto> listo voy a colocar eso como nota
<jcqr123> SergioMeneses: +1
<SergioMeneses> su opinion es importante
<Braybaut> Perfecto SergioMeneses  +1
<OscarPrieto> mi opinion es responder un hilo que hay en lista.
<OscarPrieto> sobre el tema del sitio
<jcqr123> pero trabajemos eso sobre la lista del team de sitio web
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: si
<SergioMeneses> pero esta en construccion ... es mejor ese mensaje al todo pailas q habia antes xD
<OscarPrieto> ok, continuamos o alguien desea aportar algo mas?
<Braybaut> en mi  opinion, no.
<jcqr123> continuemos
<OscarPrieto> le coloque fecha de 07.07.2016
<OscarPrieto> SergioMeneses: Fori ?
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: si
<jcqr123> sigue el tema de la re-aprobacion segun lo propuesto por OscarPrieto
<jcqr123> la verdad no conozco nada sobre eso
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, para cuando tenemos la reaprobacion ?
<SergioMeneses> Braybaut: no he mirado, OscarPrieto ?
<OscarPrieto> revisando...
<OscarPrieto> Ubuntu Colombia 2009-06-27 2016-10-03 Approved
<OscarPrieto> Octubre se vence
<SergioMeneses> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/1349039
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, que necesitamos para la reaprobración ?
<SergioMeneses> debe salir en el proximo ciclo
<SergioMeneses> Braybaut: necesitamos crear algo como : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2014
<OscarPrieto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines#Re-Verification
<SergioMeneses> con todas las actividades de uco en los ultimos dos años
<SergioMeneses> y organizar la casa... la wiki
<OscarPrieto> como organizamos esto Braybaut Fori jcqr123 SergioMeneses ? nos dividimos tareas ?
<jcqr123> si OscarPrieto
<Braybaut> Igual OscarPrieto hacer el checklist primero que todo
<Braybaut> y empezar a tomar tareas por cada uno
<OscarPrieto> Braybaut: puede hacer el check list?
<Braybaut> OscarPrieto, de una
<Braybaut> lo generare en evernote y se los pasare
<SergioMeneses> lo mas dificil es encontrar informacion de los eventos
<SergioMeneses> pues al parecer no mucho esta documentado en la wiki
<jcqr123> no dicen que se puede hacer en LP
<Braybaut> jcqr123, pero lo de la web
<SergioMeneses> podemos abrir un bug interno acerca de la reaprobacion y trabajarlo desde alli
<Braybaut> porque se tiene creado el proyecto
<Braybaut> SergioMeneses, esoo!
<SergioMeneses> si, caeria en el team de documentacion pero si se puede
<SergioMeneses> y de hecho hasta mejor
<SergioMeneses> queda mas ordenado
<Braybaut> perfecto same
<SergioMeneses> listo
<OscarPrieto> hmm no me queda muy claro como se hará
<SergioMeneses> yo lo armo bien en estos dias para q quede todo listo
<SergioMeneses> OscarPrieto: pues por LP ;) como un bug... como ese q pase ;)
<OscarPrieto> vale voy a asignar esa tarea
<SergioMeneses> +1
<OscarPrieto> siguiente tema?
<OscarPrieto> Fori: jcqr123 Braybaut SergioMeneses
<Braybaut> Cual tema sigue ?
<jcqr123> en esto si me uno a lo que uds digan no conozco el proceso
<OscarPrieto> solo falta uno que era Talleres de U-co
<SergioMeneses> si hagamosle
<OscarPrieto> se habia hablado de un taller x pero no se concreto nada Fori ud tenia un proceso como va con ese tema?
<SergioMeneses> Fori: Braybaut jcqr123 ?
<jcqr123> en hackbo se puede programar algo no
<jcqr123> ?
<Braybaut> si claro
<Braybaut> la gracia era organizar los hacklabs
<Braybaut> creo que Fori tiene mas información referente a ese tema
<Braybaut> ya vuelvo!
<SergioMeneses> Fori: ?
<SergioMeneses> ok gente tengo q salir
<SergioMeneses> luego leo el resto
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<jcqr123> entocnes quedaria pendiente lo de los hacklabs no
<jcqr123> ?
<Braybaut> ai
<jcqr123> bueno esto como que se acabo
<jcqr123> que esten bien
